# Fracino Little Gem cutting out when starting shot



## stephenmcl (10 mo ago)

Hi 

Anyone help with this - Fracino little Gem - Manual Fill 

Does this over and over - would like to try and fix myself if someone points me in the right direction.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## stephenmcl (10 mo ago)

can anyone help?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Few questions for you.... 
How old is it? 
Do you backflush and what with? 
Do you get anything at all from the group - vidio stops too quick to notice


----------

